# Looking for a breeder in Pensacola, Fl. area



## jennydawn7405 (Feb 13, 2014)

We are beginning the process of finding our very first German Shepard. We have tons of questions, but we really want to know where in our area to find a responsible breeder. We don't mind driving a bit, but nothing too far. We are not interested in a show dog. We are concerned with temperment, since he will be a family dog. Where should we start our search?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

contact Betty at Little River Canine, I'm sure she'd be happy to help you out


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Also take a look at Schonwasser Shepherds.. I can send you contact info if you are interested.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

And before you call and talk to any breeders, make sure you read up and know alot of ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Helps to tell the better breeders, and then also we can learn more about the better breeders so they will consider us worthy of one of their pups!


----------



## jennydawn7405 (Feb 13, 2014)

thank you, i will look them up


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Schonwasser Shepherds is new so if you have trouble finding them let me know. The breeder is a good friend of mine and very very good with her dogs. Beth Rodgers is her name. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi
I dont have any planned breedings right now, I have a couple of olders dogs that need placing and are my top priority.

But I'm more then happy to help you in any way I can. Feel free to pm me if you like and I will give you my contact info.

Betty


----------



## Phelps shepherd's (Feb 17, 2015)

** removed by ADMIN. Not allowed**


----------



## Schonwasser Shepherds (Jan 5, 2016)

wyoung2153 said:


> Also take a look at Schonwasser Shepherds.. I can send you contact info if you are interested.



THANK YOU!! Schonwasser Shepherds


----------

